# Stuttgart's finest



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Sorry chaps and chappettes but I have removed all bar one picture again as it has become apparent that not only on FB but here as well has created a lot of questions.
I am very strict on client confidentiality and am getting tired with all the questions.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow. Just stunning.

Is that the one that belongs to Horsepower Racing (Paul Bailey) by any chance? His is the same spec as this by the looks of things.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nope. Sounds as though thats the only big player when it comes to swish and sporty.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I need one desperately


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice bit of kit.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks sweet Scott


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

gorgeous motor!

Saw one of these in the flesh on Easter Monday at Oulton Park. Absolutely amazing piece of kit


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Evil machine bro.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Nice work as usual, stunning machine 

Would this be the one with a McLaren brother and Ferrari sister by any chance?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Scottland said:


> Nice work as usual, stunning machine
> 
> Would this be the one with a McLaren brother and Ferrari sister by any chance?


The mclaren is the FATHER :thumb:


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Amazing bit of kit.

It doesn't suit white imo though


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness that is stunning a great start to any day.

John Tht.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Woah!! That looks the dogs danglies


----------



## R&SKXA (May 19, 2013)

When I was at the 'ring, I managed to come across the first road legal testing car for the Porsche. Amazing bit of kit, although this one needed some tlc


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure if i like these, i prefer the LaFerrari myself but that looks stunning and is a credit to your skills and i wish i was a tenth as good :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice as usual Scott.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

camerashy said:


> I need one desperately


Don't we all :lol:



Ultra Detail said:


> Nice bit of kit.


Cheers Den.



Bustanut said:


> Awesome.


:thumb:



Kimo73 said:


> Looks sweet Scott


Cheers.



Jonny_R said:


> gorgeous motor!
> 
> Saw one of these in the flesh on Easter Monday at Oulton Park. Absolutely amazing piece of kit


Porsche got this right in so many way's. One of my favourite cars to date.



suspal said:


> Evil machine bro.


:thumb:



Scottland said:


> Nice work as usual, stunning machine
> 
> Would this be the one with a McLaren brother and Ferrari sister by any chance?


Not the one most folk think of no however, It has a nice family which steadily grows.



Scrim-1- said:


> The mclaren is the FATHER :thumb:





Crafoo said:


> Amazing bit of kit.
> 
> It doesn't suit white imo though


Has to be seen in the flesh imo. Best colour of the ones I've seen.



Titanium Htail said:


> Oh my goodness that is stunning a great start to any day.
> 
> John Tht.


Thanks John.



justinio said:


> Woah!! That looks the dogs danglies


:thumb:



R&SKXA said:


> When I was at the 'ring, I managed to come across the first road legal testing car for the Porsche. Amazing bit of kit, although this one needed some tlc


They go like a stabbed rat lol.



muzzer42 said:


> Not sure if i like these, i prefer the LaFerrari myself but that looks stunning and is a credit to your skills and i wish i was a tenth as good :thumb:


Still yet to get my hands on a LAF but one is imminent so will look forward to it but the 918 is certainly a step up in the car world.



unique detail said:


> Very nice as usual Scott.


Cheers Andy.



andye said:


> Very nice


:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

WANT!!!

Now that looks amazing!


----------

